# Horde IMP Problem

## RaymaN

Hallo,

hat schon jemand Horde IMP ausprobiert. Ich bekomm das irgendwie nicht in gang. Installiert bekomm ich es aber irgendwie will das nicht wie ich das will   :Cool: 

bye bye

ray

 :Cool: 

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Bei uns auf dem Server läufts einwandfrei. Wo liegt denn genau das Problem?

----------

## RaymaN

Na, ich hab alle installiert bekommen. Auf meinem Server läuft Postfix und Courier-IMAP.

Horde scheint zu laufen, denn wenn ich http://meinserver.de/horde/ eigebe, dann baut sich auch so eine Anmeldeseite auf.

Aber wenn ich dann IMP aufrufen will (http://meinserver.de/horde/imp/) komt die Meldung das er die Seite nicht gefunden hat bzw. Server nicht gefunden hat.

bye bye

ray

----------

## RaymaN

bei diesem Problem kann mir wohl niemand weiterhelfem oder?

bye bye

ray

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## equinox0r

ich hab das problem dass ich mich in horde nicht einloggen kann.

in der datenbank gibts einen user "admin" mit einem md5-verschlüsselten passwort (horde_users).

will ich mich mit diesen daten in horde einloggen werde ich ohne fehlermeldung nicht einloggt..

hat dazu irgendjemand eine idee?

----------

## holla die waldfee

das ist zwar jetzt nicht im sinne von gentoo aber es funktioniert so:

nimm einfach die orginal sourcen von www.horde.org

entpacken, config anpassen und glücklich sein.

hab mir auch mal die zähne an diesem webapp ding ausgebissen, was für die installation von horde und imp zuständig ist.

gruß

holla

----------

## toskala

also bei mir tut horde perfekt, aber auch nur nachdem ich es händisch installiert habe...

nimm den latest stable tree wie mein vorposter sagte von horde.org und befolge die installationsanweisung, dann wirst du glücklich damit werden.

----------

## equinox0r

also ich hab das jetzt mal gemacht..

scheint jetzt auch zu tun allerdings erhalte ich folgende (php) fehlermeldung wenn ich mich versuche mit meinem imap user einzuloggen:

```
Notice: (null)(): Certificate failure for localhost: self signed certificate: /C=DE/ST=Baden-W\xFCrttemberg/L=Malsch/O=Courier Mail Server/OU=Automatically-generated IMAP SSL key/CN=localhost/emailAddress=postmaster@lichtspiele.org (errflg=2) in Unknown on line 0
```

der mag mein cert nicht .. any ideas?

----------

## toskala

wo kommt das denn her?

gehts denn ohne ssl?

du brauchst ssl nicht, wenn horde auf den imapd via localhost zugreift.

----------

## equinox0r

in der horde.php hab ich:

```
$conf['auth']['driver'] = 'imap';
```

ssl hab ich mit 0 1 und 2 probiert, jedesmal erhalte ich den selben fehler.

----------

## toskala

hmm, also das sieht bei mir so aus:

```
// What backend should we use for authenticating users to Horde? Valid

// options are currently 'imap', 'ldap', 'mcal', 'sql', 'ftp', 'smb',

// 'krb5' and 'radius'.

$conf['auth']['driver'] = '';
```

*wunder*

----------

## equinox0r

kannst du mir bitte deine horde.php posten? ich schätz da ist irgendwo der wurm drin ...

----------

## toskala

also das sieht so aus:

horde.php:

```
$conf['debug_level'] = E_ALL;

$conf['max_exec_time'] = 0;

$conf['session_name'] = 'Horde';

$conf['cache_limiter'] = 'nocache';

$conf['session_timeout'] = 0;

$conf['use_ssl'] = 2;

$conf['compress_pages'] = true;

$conf['umask'] = 077;

$conf['tmpdir'] = null;

$conf['auth']['driver'] = '';

$conf['auth']['params'] = array();

$conf['log']['enabled'] = true;

$conf['log']['type'] = 'file';

$conf['log']['name'] = '/tmp/horde.log';

$conf['log']['priority'] = LOG_NOTICE;

$conf['log']['ident'] = 'HORDE';

$conf['log']['params'] = array();

$conf['prefs']['driver'] = 'sql';

$conf['prefs']['params'] = array();

$conf['cache']['driver'] = 'none';

$conf['cache']['params'] = array();

$conf['mailer']['type'] = 'sendmail';

$conf['mailer']['params'] = array();

$conf['vfs']['type'] = 'file';

$conf['vfs']['params']['vfsroot'] = '/tmp';

$conf['sessionhandler']['type'] = 'none';

$conf['problems']['enabled'] = true;

$conf['problems']['email'] = 'root@domain.comt';

$conf['user']['online_help'] = true;

$conf['css']['cached'] = true;

$conf['menu']['floating_bar'] = false;

$conf['prefs']['params']['phptype'] = 'mysql';

$conf['prefs']['params']['hostspec'] = 'localhost';

$conf['prefs']['params']['username'] = '<username>';

$conf['prefs']['params']['password'] = '<password>';

$conf['prefs']['params']['database'] = '<horde_database>';

$conf['prefs']['params']['table'] = 'horde_prefs';

```

----------

## equinox0r

hmm.. und deine user stehen dann in der datenbank? kannst du mir da so ein beispieleintrag mal zeigen? irgendwie bekomm ich das net hin  :Sad: 

----------

## toskala

hmm, also das kriegst du ja alles aus dem vmail guide raus, aber das sieht so aus:

du brauchst nen user der auf die datenbank mit den usern zugreifen darf, den spezifizierst du in dem config file.

nenn ihn meinetwegen "horde" gib ihm rechte auf eine db die du mit den userdaten gefüllt hast. die db heisst meinetwegen "mailusers"

darin gibts eine struktur, die hat tabellen wie "id, user, passwd, name, uid, gid, homedir, maildir, quota" wasauchimmer du damit anstellen willst.

naja, du meldest dich an, horde kuckt in der sql db nach ob username und passwd stimmen und gibt dann die anmeldung frei.

----------

